# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Bebi shndërrohet në burrë në vetëm pak sekonda

## Vinjol

*Duket se mrekullitë ndodhin me të vërtetë. Sipas një gazete afrikane, një fëmijë 2-muajsh është shndërruar në një burrë të rritur në vetëm pak sekonda.* 


Gazeta Daily Observer nga Liberia tregon historinë e Smith Freeman, i cili u rrit në sytë e nënës së tij brenda pak sekondave dhe u largua në pyll.

Sipas nënës së fëmijës, 16-vjeçares Lorpu Kollie, ajo po shkonte në fermë kur djali nisi ti fliste duke i thënë që ta zbriste poshtë. Në momentin që e uli, djali u bë burrë dhe u largua.

Është hera e parë që shoh një 2-muajsh të flasë aq qartë. Jam e tronditur pasi djali im nuk ka pasur asnjë shenjë që të tregonte se i përkiste një bote të errët, tha Lopu për gazetën.

Gjyshi i djalit, Jerome Kowan, ka deklaruar se rritja dhe zhdukja e fëmijës është vepër e Ferrit.

----------


## Elian70

ferrin dhe djallin e ka krijuar njeriu dhe jo Zoti...or Tunxh
Ferri i Zotit edhe dashuria e Tij per njerezit...

----------

